# changement de l'icône "corbeille"



## delabascka (30 Novembre 2010)

bonjour à tous, j'aimerais savoir comment changer l'icône de la poubelle j'ai essayé mais cela ne marche pas j'ai un mac intel snow léopard merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (30 Novembre 2010)

delabascka a dit:


> bonjour à tous, j'aimerais savoir comment changer l'icône de la poubelle j'ai essayé mais cela ne marche pas j'ai un mac intel snow léopard merci d'avance



Bonjour,
Système =>Library =>CoreServices => Dock (affiche le contenu du paquet) =>Contents =>Ressources.
Il faut que les icônes soient de mêmes dimensions que les originaux (au pixel) et portent les mêmes noms et extensions.

Edit:Sauvegarde les originaux avant tout.


----------



## delabascka (1 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Système =>Library =>CoreServices => Dock (affiche le contenu du paquet) =>Contents =>Ressources.
> Il faut que les icônes soient de mêmes dimensions que les originaux (au pixel) et portent les mêmes noms et extensions.
> 
> Edit:Sauvegarde les originaux avant tout.




merci de m'avoir répondu à ma demande, mais arrivé à Dock point de contenu du paquet, du coup je laisse tomber car j'ai peur de faire des bêtises, je ne suis pas chevronnée en informatique, j'ai réussi pour changer Mail et Safari merci encore


----------



## subsole (1 Décembre 2010)

delabascka a dit:


> merci de m'avoir répondu à ma demande, mais arrivé à Dock point de contenu du paquet, du coup je laisse tomber car j'ai peur de faire des bêtises, je ne suis pas chevronnée en informatique, j'ai réussi pour changer Mail et Safari merci encore



Bonjour,
Il n'y a rien de difficile 
Tu fais simplement un 'clic droit' sur le fichier Dock. (Ce fichier Dock est l&#8217;équivalent d'un dossier, mais sous la forme d'une icône). 
Ensuite, un clique dans le menu déroulant sur ==> "Afficher le contenu du paquet". 
Exemple:


----------



## delabascka (1 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il n'y a rien de difficile
> Tu fais simplement un 'clic droit' sur le fichier Dock. (Ce fichier Dock est léquivalent d'un dossier, mais sous la forme d'une icône).
> Ensuite, un clique dans le menu déroulant sur ==> "Afficher le contenu du paquet".
> Exemple:





j'ai suivi ton message, or il s'avère que quand je clique sur Dock celui-ci ne s'ouvre pas, j'ai simplement la colonne "Aperçu" relatif au Dock, je signale que le mac est un IMac avec snow léopard et je sais qu'on a des difficultés pour changer des icônes merci encore à toi.


----------



## subsole (1 Décembre 2010)

delabascka a dit:


> j'ai suivi ton message, or il s'avère que quand je clique sur Dock celui-ci ne s'ouvre pas, j'ai simplement la colonne "Aperçu" relatif au Dock, je signale que le mac est un IMac avec snow léopard et je sais qu'on a des difficultés pour changer des icônes merci encore à toi.



Ce fichier Dock ne vas pas s'ouvrir tout seul, il faut pour cela faire un '_clic droit_' sur le dit fichier.
'*clic droit'* = un clique avec le bouton droit que l'on maintient enfoncé, afin que le menu déroulant apparaisse.


----------



## Fìx (1 Décembre 2010)

Pourquoi s'entêter à le faire à la main quand LiteIcon le fait si facilement?


----------



## delabascka (4 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Pourquoi s'entêter à le faire à la main quand LiteIcon le fait si facilement?



bonjour, désolé pour ton renseignement cela ne marche pas surtout que c'est un IMac de 2010 et que Apple ne fait rien pour faciliter pour changer les icônes, j'ai réussi pour mail et safari mais "poubelle" zéro merci encore pour le tuyau


----------



## subsole (4 Décembre 2010)

delabascka a dit:


> Apple ne fait rien pour faciliter pour changer les icônes, j'ai réussi pour mail et safari mais "poubelle" zéro merci encore pour le tuyau


Bonjour,
Franchement, si tu fais exactement ce que je t'ai expliqué, il n'y a aucun problème avec 10.6.5.
- Utilises tu un session administrateur ?
- Sinon, je pense que tu ne sais pas faire un 'clic droit'.
Teste ça: fais une 'clic'  sur l'icône du fichier Dock _(Système =>Library =>CoreServices => Dock)_ tout en maintenant la touche _ctrl_


----------



## delabascka (4 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Franchement, si tu fais exactement ce que je t'ai expliqué, il n'y a aucun problème avec 10.6.5.
> - Utilises tu un session administrateur ?
> - Sinon, je pense que tu ne sais pas faire un 'clic droit'.
> Teste ça: fais une 'clic'  sur l'icône du fichier Dock _(Système =>Library =>CoreServices => Dock)_ tout en maintenant la touche _ctrl_



hello bonsoir, j'ai suivi tes conseils j'ai réussi jusqu'à "resources" après sur quoi je clique il y a bien "dock" et un menu doit se dérouler? sinon je ne trouve pas le mot basket ou dustbin en anglais (corbeille ou poubelle) et pourtant pour les icônes mail et safari j'ai réussi c'est à désespérer merci à toi de m'aider


----------



## subsole (4 Décembre 2010)

delabascka a dit:


> hello bonsoir, j'ai suivi tes conseils j'ai réussi jusqu'à "resources" après sur quoi je clique il y a bien "dock" et un menu doit se dérouler? sinon je ne trouve pas le mot basket ou dustbin en anglais (corbeille ou poubelle) et pourtant pour les icônes mail et safari j'ai réussi c'est à désespérer merci à toi de m'aider


C'est trash .......... 
Dans Ressources, tu trouveras *trashempty.png*  & *trashfull.png*.


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2010)

delabascka a dit:


> bonjour, désolé pour ton renseignement cela ne marche pas surtout que c'est un IMac de 2010 et que Apple ne fait rien pour faciliter pour changer les icônes, j'ai réussi pour mail et safari mais "poubelle" zéro merci encore pour le tuyau



J'suis étonné.... 

J'mets pas ta parole en doute, mais tu indiques que tu as un iMac 2010 et ton profil indique que tu es en 10.5 ; soit Léopard...

Le mien est un iMac de 2009, fourni avec Léopard et upgradé depuis en SL, et LiteIcon me suit depuis le départ avec succès.... 

La seule différence entre toi et moi, c'est l'année de fabrication.... et j'pense pas que ça joue sur quoi que ce soit... 

As-tu bien appuyé sur "Appliquer les changements", tenté des relancement du Finder via l'application et des redémarrages de l'ordi?


(bon sinon j'vois qu't'as l'air décidé à la faire à la main, donc j'veux pas te la forcer, cette main...  , juste qu'y'a aucune raison, à priori, pour que le soft ne fonctionne pas  )


----------



## delabascka (4 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> C'est trash ..........
> Dans Ressources, tu trouveras *trashempty.png*  & *trashfull.png*.



c'est encore moi, j'ai cliqué sur trashfull.png et ma nouvelle poubelle s'est mise en place, mais sur la barre de dock toujours l'ancienne, je n'ai peut-être pas fait la bonne manoeuvre, j'ai éteint le mac et rallumé rien de changer sur barre dock!!!


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2010)

delabascka a dit:


> c'est encore moi, j'ai cliqué sur trashfull.png et ma nouvelle poubelle s'est mise en place, mais sur la barre de dock toujours l'ancienne, je n'ai peut-être pas fait la bonne manoeuvre, j'ai éteint le mac et rallumé rien de changer sur barre dock!!!





subsole a dit:


> Il faut que les icônes soient de mêmes dimensions que les originaux (au pixel) et portent les mêmes noms et extensions.
> Edit:*Sauvegarde les originaux avant tout*.


Bonjour,
Si, tu as bien remplacé les originaux, par des images en_ .png de 128 X 128_, il suffira de vider le cache utilisateur avec par exemple OnyX.


----------



## delabascka (5 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si, tu as bien remplacé les originaux, par des images en_ .png de 128 X 128_, il suffira de vider le cache utilisateur avec par exemple OnyX.



bonsoir ,c'est encore moi c'est à désespérer, j'ai utilisé OnyX cocher cache utilisateur, ma nouvelle poubelle n'est pas montée sur le dock, mais la nouvelle icône fait 512x512 peut-être que cela empêche la manoeuvre? je suis vraiment casse-pied mais c'est la 1ère fois que je bute sur un problème informatique merci.


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2010)

delabascka a dit:


> bonsoir ,c'est encore moi c'est à désespérer, j'ai utilisé OnyX cocher cache utilisateur, ma nouvelle poubelle n'est pas montée sur le dock, mais la nouvelle icône fait 512x512 peut-être que cela empêche la manoeuvre? je suis vraiment casse-pied mais c'est la 1ère fois que je bute sur un problème informatique merci.


Relis attentivement les explications qui étaient _déjà_ dans mon premier message.



subsole a dit:


> *Il faut que les icônes soient de mêmes dimensions que les originaux (au pixel) et portent les mêmes noms et extensions*.
> 
> Si, *tu as bien remplacé les originaux, par des images en*_ *.png de 128 X 128*_, il suffira de vider le cache utilisateur avec par exemple OnyX.


----------



## delabascka (6 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Relis attentivement les explications qui étaient _déjà_ dans mon premier message.



bonsoir, j'ai réussi à changer le format de l'icône de 512x512 en 128x128 mais c'est en tiff j'ai beau chercher sur internet comment changer en png, comment fait-on? merci


----------



## Fìx (6 Décembre 2010)

delabascka a dit:


> bonsoir, j'ai réussi à changer le format de l'icône de 512x512 en 128x128 mais c'est en tiff j'ai beau chercher sur internet comment changer en png, comment fait-on? merci



Au plus simple, tu as Aperçu dans ton ordi qui te permet de le faire (en le réenregistrant sous >> PNG)

Sinon si tu l'as, Photoshop aussi par exemple, ou Gimp...


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2010)

Que c'est long à changer une icône 

File-nous l'icône que tu veux mettre à la place de la corbeille, ça ira plus vite.


----------



## tombom (6 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Que c'est long à changer une icône
> 
> File-nous l'icône que tu veux mettre à la place de la corbeille, ça ira plus vite.





ouai ! clair


----------



## Fìx (6 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Que c'est long à changer une icône



... alors qu'avec LiteIcon....  


Bon ok, j'arrête... :rateau:

(l'en veut pas, l'en veut pas!   )​


----------



## delabascka (7 Décembre 2010)

tombom a dit:


> ouai ! clair



bonjour à tous, j'ai mon icône en trashfull.128x128 png, maintenant je vais dans lire informations un clic sur mon icône, "copier", j'ouvre le cadenas situé en bas un clic sur everyone pour lecture et écriture, je tape mot d'administrateur, après un clic sur ancienne poubelle, un clic sur "coller" et rien ne s'installe, je crois que je vais abandonner cette foutue poubelle c'est dommage car elle était mignonne avec un chaton dedans. ciao


----------



## subsole (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Tu n'y arriveras pas de cette façon.
Lorsque tu es dans le dossier_ Ressources_ (Système =>Library =>CoreServices => Dock (affiche le contenu du paquet) =>Contents =>*Ressources*)
- Pour les images  trashempty.png & trashfull.png :
- "Clic droit" sur l'image =>Dans le menu déroulant, clique sur 'placer dans la corbeille', entre ton MDP administrateur 
- Idem, pour la seconde image.
*Ne vide pas la corbeille*, déplace les deux images originales dans un dossier (par exemple Images) _"défoiqueu"_ 
- Glisser/déposer de la_ première image de replacement_ dans le dossier Ressource, coche 'authentifier', tape ton MDP administrateur.
- Idem, pour la seconde image.
- Vide le cache utilisateur avec OnyX.

Edit:



delabascka a dit:


> je crois que je vais abandonner cette foutue poubelle c'est dommage car elle était mignonne avec un chaton dedans. ciao



  :afraid:   C'était toi sur la vidéo ? 

[YOUTUBE]mZDX4Vuvq8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tombom (7 Décembre 2010)

vider le cache, oui, mais je pense aussi a killer le dock. le plus simple pour se faire etant de fermer la session et de la réouvrir, ou tout simplement de redemarrer 
(ceci pour que le dock prenne en compte la modification de l'aspect de la corbeille)


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2010)

delabascka a dit:


> bonjour à tous, j'ai mon icône en trashfull.128x128 png, maintenant je vais dans lire informations un clic sur mon icône, "copier", j'ouvre le cadenas situé en bas un clic sur everyone pour lecture et écriture, je tape mot d'administrateur, après un clic sur ancienne poubelle, un clic sur "coller" et rien ne s'installe, je crois que je vais abandonner cette foutue poubelle c'est dommage car elle était mignonne avec un chaton dedans. ciao


Personne ne t'as dit de procéder ainsi.
Il faudrait peut-être lire ce que les autres te répondent.

Et voilà, 30 secondes chrono





Edit : et avec LiteIcon, c'est encore plus rapide ... je viens d'essayer.


----------



## subsole (7 Décembre 2010)

tombom a dit:


> vider le cache, oui, mais je pense aussi a killer le dock. le plus simple pour se faire etant de fermer la session et de la réouvrir, ou tout simplement de redemarrer
> (ceci pour que le dock prenne en compte la modification de l'aspect de la corbeille)



Bonjour,
Ne complique pas les choses. Avec Onyx se n'est pas utile. :rateau:
_Pour information, lorsque tu vides le cache utilisateur avec OnyX le Finder est relancé automatiquement, ensuite OnyX te prévient qu'il serait judicieux de redémarrer._
"delabascka" s'embrouille assez comme cela, inutile d'en rajouter.


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Edit : et avec LiteIcon, c'est encore plus rapide ... je viens d'essayer.



Tu trouves aussi?


----------



## subsole (7 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Tu trouves aussi?



Oui, mais ou serait l'aventure .............. ? ^^


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Oui, mais ou serait l'aventure .............. ? ^^



Wouah... si c'est ça pour vous vivre une aventure, quelle vie passionnante!  

J'te charie!  J'vois c'que tu veux dire! 

Mais perso, quand y'a quelque chose qui, d'une, m'évite d'aller trifouiller le système et de deux, me fait gagner un temps fou, j'préfère profiter du temps gagné pour aller vivre d'autres aventures que celle là!


----------



## subsole (7 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> J'te charie!  J'vois c'que tu veux dire!
> 
> Mais perso, quand y'a quelque chose qui, d'une, m'évite d'aller trifouiller le système et de deux, me fait gagner un temps fou, j'préfère profiter du temps gagné pour aller vivre d'autres aventures que celle là!


En principe, c'est juste 30 secondes de frissons intenses ^^


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2010)

Changer deux icônes dans un dossier ... quelle aventure  

C'est Indy qui doit être fier 

Au fait, Subsole, pourquoi écris-tu en gris clair ? c'est pas top-visibility.


----------



## Chrone (7 Décembre 2010)

Sinon il y a candybar qui fait ça très bien également ;-)


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2010)

Fiozo a dit:


> Sinon il y a candybar qui fait ça très bien également ;-)



C'est pour les bourges!


----------



## Chrone (7 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> C'est pour les bourges!



Moé... Tout dépend de l'utilisation.
Si tu changes de nombreuses icones assez souvent, cela te prend 1 minute avec candybar, cela vaut peut être le coup ;-)


----------



## Fìx (7 Décembre 2010)

Fiozo a dit:


> Moé... Tout dépend de l'utilisation.
> Si tu changes de nombreuses icones assez souvent, cela te prend 1 minute avec candybar, cela vaut peut être le coup ;-)



Ouais j'sais bien! J'l'ai eu... mais j'l'ai plus... Je sais qu'il est plus complet... 

Cependant, il (LiteIcon) dépanne à changer les icônes les plus compliquées comme la corbeille (   ), les icônes de dossiers système, le Finder, les DD, etc...

Le reste, oui si tu les changes souvent, ça vaut le coup, sinon, tu le fais une fois pis LiteIcon est là pour le reste!


----------



## tombom (7 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Avec Onyx ce n'est pas utile. :rateau:
> _Pour information, lorsque tu vides le cache utilisateur avec OnyX le Finder est relancé automatiquement, ensuite OnyX te prévient qu'il serait judicieux de redémarrer._



Je ne savais pas / avais zappé



subsole a dit:


> "delabascka" s'embrouille assez comme cela, inutile d'en rajouter.



:mouais: fermer une session c'est "en rajouter" ? hum


----------



## subsole (8 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Changer deux icônes dans un dossier ... quelle aventure
> 
> C'est Indy qui doit être fier
> 
> Au fait, Subsole, pourquoi écris-tu en gris clair ? c'est pas top-visibility.



Le gris clair, pour moi, c'est "en aparté", on se le dit un peu dans le creux de l'oreille, et/ou on charrie.  



tombom a dit:


> :mouais: fermer une session c'est "en rajouter" ? hum


C'est inutile de le préciser, la fermeture sera proposée automatiquement.


----------



## tombom (8 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> C'est inutile de le préciser, la fermeture sera proposée automatiquement.



toujours a condition de faire tout ca avec onyx... ce qui n'est ABSOLUMENT pas une obligation (et le plus simple a mon avis...)


----------



## subsole (9 Décembre 2010)

tombom a dit:


> toujours *a condition de faire tout ca avec onyx*... ce qui n'est ABSOLUMENT pas une obligation (et le plus simple a mon avis...)



Bonjour,
Justement, la condition "_OnyX"_ est remplie, relis le sujet. 

1 - J'ai proposé _Onyx _depuis le début et rien d'autre, afin d'effacer le cache utilisateur.
2 - 'delabascka' a toujours utilisé _Onyx _ et rien d'autre, afin d'effacer le cache utilisateur.


----------

